# McCain suspends his campaign



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> MCCAIN SUSPENDS CAMPAIGN TO FOCUS ON ECONOMY; WANTS DEBATE DELAY
> Wed Sept 24 2008 14:58:02 ET
> 
> MCCAIN: America this week faces an historic crisis in our financial system. We must pass legislation to address this crisis. If we do not, credit will dry up, with devastating consequences for our economy. People will no longer be able to buy homes and their life savings will be at stake. Businesses will not have enough money to pay their employees. If we do not act, ever corner of our country will be impacted. We cannot allow this to happen.
> ...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Typical kneejerk politician mumbo jumbo if you ask me,

whats so important about finishing this huge issue in less than a week?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is a great campaign strategy. Think about it. He is showing the american public that he cares so much that he will stop what he is doing and take care of business.

Even if it is not a strategy......think how this looks in the eyes of the public.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I think we are paying them good ol boys to be in DC working, I agree they should both get their azzes back to work.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If its not a political stunt why is he cancelling his tv Ads?? Why would he do that it has nothing to do with the issue.

This just doesn't pass the smell test to me but I am jaded.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Where does it say he is going to pull his ads? Am I missing something?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I was listening to him on the radio


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Maybe I'm too much of an optimist Bob. My first thought, when he stated he was pulling his advertisements, was that they could possibly cause more of a disdain between the parties at a time where they need to work together. Who knows, other than you know a politician is lying when their lips move.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Not much of a multi tasker! I'm suspect of a potential presidential hopeful whos first response to a crisis is calling a time out. Is it a walking or chewing gum problem? 
New York is simply right down the jet contrail from DC. and I'm sure the Senate and House can stumble along in the middle of the night for a couple hours without the Jr. Senator from Illinois and the Sr. Senator from Arizona.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Maybe McCain realizes that the is in big trouble if the Obama campaign continues to focus on the economy instead of national security issues. We know that there will be questions about the economy at the debate regardless of groundrules set about the topics for discussion.

If I was in McCain's shoes, I wouldn't want a debate right now either because I know that folks have found my previous positions on deregulating the banking industry.

Solution? Suspend things and call a time out as a stalling tactice to give the economy a chance to make even a small positive recovery.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

actaully McCain predicted everything thats happened on this issue in 2005 and was warning against it back then, thats historical fact. Bush has been fussing about it since 2001.

Based on that hes got some credibility on the topic but I still question why they are all rushing to "fix" this.

The "walking and chewing gum" BS is a lib talking point on all their blogs.

Its no secret I don't like McCain but Im not going to trash him either. I just get tired of the political considerations that seem to always surface on every important issue.

To me its politics and personal power first and country second with all these guys.

Fannie and freddie have been in trouble for a while and no one but a few wanted to deal with it. In 2004,2005 fannie and freddie spent tons of money lobbying against any oversight and th dems are up to the necks in this deal.

Because they had weak oversight due to these lobbying efforts we are where we are.

Fannie and Freddie are being investigated by the FBI and the Dems have a lot of reason to be worried in this election year.

I suspect that both the republicans and the Democrats want to sweep this under the rug because they are all rotten


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> I suspect that both the republicans and the Democrats want to sweep this under the rug because they are all rotten


No truer words have been written in this Website.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

BigDaddy said:


> Maybe McCain realizes that the is in big trouble if the Obama campaign continues to focus on the economy instead of national security issues. We know that there will be questions about the economy at the debate regardless of groundrules set about the topics for discussion.
> 
> If I was in McCain's shoes, I wouldn't want a debate right now either because I know that folks have found my previous positions on deregulating the banking industry.
> 
> Solution? Suspend things and call a time out as a stalling tactice to give the economy a chance to make even a small positive recovery.


you're right foreign Affairs aren't that important. Funny thing, though, I read pretty much all the big News Agency's headlines. I copied and pasted a few I just read today. Yeah they're not that important....

NORTH KOREA REMOVES SEALS FROM NUKE PLANT, BARS INSPECTORS

IRAN'S AHMADINEJAD ADDRESSES UNITED NATIONS, DECLARES 'AMERICAN EMPIRE' REACHING 'END OF ROAD'

NATO SAYS PAKISTANI TROOPS FIRED AT THEIR HELICOPTERS

Russia to modernize Nicaraguan military's arsenal

Russia Arming Venezuela in Anticipation of an Expected U.S. Invasion?

Russia says to send nuclear warship to Caribbean

EU WARNS IRAN NEARING ABILITY TO ARM NUCLEAR WARHEAD


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah I'm sure it's nothing. After All Obama will sit down have tea and discuss this over with them.


----------



## LuckCounts (Aug 8, 2008)

Obama can claim that McCain can't do more than one thing at a time, but it seems to me that Obama can only campaign and do nothing else. Maybe if a bill on the banking situation comes up for a vote, he will make it there in time to vote "present".


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Bgunit:

You obviously did not read or understand my post. I don't disagree that defense is extremely important. However, that is the only thing that McCain wants to debate or discuss because he knows that he leads in polls when people are asked which candidate is stronger on national defense.

However, when people are asked which candidate is stronger on the economy, McCain slips.

McCain's problem right now is that there is an economic crisis. When people are asking questions about Wall Street, they don't want to hear about your plan in Iraq.

This is why McCain doesn't want to participate in a debate right now. He knows that there will be more discussion of the economy than national defense, and he knows that he will stand very little chance of looking credible.

Obama has stated that he is headed to the debate setting on Friday, and it is up to McCain to show up or not. That should make for an interesting scene. Sort of like calling the class bully back behind the monkey bars after school. We'll see if McCain has enough guts to show up.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

It also shows that Obama is more interested in his campaign to be president (his own interests) than in the american people. That will be one point McCain will be able to make in the debates. Of course most of us already know this, but at least those on the fence will be able to see it better.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

McCain's a dork but it will be funny to watch Obama debate himself

they are both pitiful people to be considering for President IMO


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

But if he does debate himself I wonder who will win?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I hate to type over, so I am going to cut and past my response from another thread.

Plainsman wrote:


> Bigdaddy, that is fuuuuuny. Evidently your working today and have not been listening to the radio. I don't much like Bill Clinton, but I have to hand it to him he is excepting responsibility. He said the last thing McCain is would be fearful of a debate. He also said while McCain and the republicans tried to put more control on Fanny and Freddy that he and the democrats stood in their way. Way to go Billy. In other words BigDaddy your old friend Billy Clinton says your analysis is bs.
> 
> If your not keeping up with the news Bill Clinton has dropped about four nucks on Obama in the last 24 hours. Hillary in 2012 me thinks. He hasn't said anything bad about Obama, he hasn't said he wouldn't vote for him, but he has been praising McCain as if he is the greatest thing since sliced bread.


BigDaddy wrote:


> Quote:
> It does make me wonder how the conservatives that are so active on this board actually hold down a job. After all, isn't it supposed to be the welfare liberals that sit around and surf the internet all day while the hard working conservatives contribute to our economy?


Plainsman wrote:


> I see you didn't answer the part about Clinton. He sure cut your legs off.
> 
> As far as holding down a job I am retired. I worked from the early 1960's, went to college for a while, then worked 36 years as a fed. Now I work on my honey do list and play.
> 
> ...


----------



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

The day someone starts talking about suspending the election itself, which to my knowledge has not yet happened, is the day you guys need to start buying more ammo.

I take no joy in typing the above either.

Wierd crazy times are ahead.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

cbas said:


> Wierd crazy times are ahead.


They are, and ill be joining you in the great white north.


----------

